# First successful duck hunt need some ideas



## whackem10 (Sep 8, 2010)

So i just had my first good haul of ducks have about 8 breast mostly large teal looking for some good recipes to try maybe some gumbo any ideas will be appreciated


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Pluck, brown in oil. Season with cajun seasoning. Stuff browned duck with cooked dirty rice. Simmer on low in a mix of chicken stock and water until done.


----------



## whackem10 (Sep 8, 2010)

dang that sounds good


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Do not over cook. The equiv of rare/medium rare is perfect, any more and it will get tough.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Breast them out, skin off. Soak in water for at least 24 hours, changing the water when it gets bloody, as often as needed. Cut the breast into pieces about the size of a dove breast. Put the meat into a plastic bowl and pour a in some raspberry chipotle sauce over them, use quite a bit. Cover in saran wrap and put it in the fridge. Leave it in there for at least 24 hours but stir it up a few times rto get it all evenly marinated. A few hours before cooking slice up some WRIGHT'S bacon, each slice into halfs or thirds and put it in with the duck and stir it in to marinate also. To prepare for cooking, lay out the bacon, put a piece of the duck breast on it and top with a slice( or chunk) of pepper jack cheese and roll it up and toothpick it. Grill it just until the bacon gets done. If you do it right the duck will be medium rare and the cheese will be melting out the ends of the roll. 
I do a wild game feast every year and this is always a favorite of the crowd.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

You're gonna need to gumbo em with Lots of garlic if you're plannin on eating those spoonies


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

whackem10 said:


> ...mostly large teal...


ehh?


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

call me a coonazz but i enjoyed the spoonbills i killed last year over the grey's. not sure if its just diet or what.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Classic photo. The 2 in the back fully camo'd, waders, face covers, actions open, perfect. 

Ok, cut to front row left. Sunglasses (ok), trigger finger at the ready (meh), action close (FAILER).


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

cgerace19 said:


> call me a coonazz but i enjoyed the spoonbills i killed last year over the grey's. not sure if its just diet or what.


spooners out of a ricefield are fine. Hollywoods been in the salt marsh eatin worms and snails taste like - well, worms and snails.

"Large teal". I like that. hehe


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Man I killed some spoonies a few wks ago. Got out the dehydrator and thawed the breasts. Had 1 bag of 3 spoonies and 1 back of a mallard/teal/pintail mix. Well had a busy 2 days and forgot to throw them in the marinade before I left. Told my wife what to do, and most importantly to keep the spoonies separate. Well, she tried. She marinated the spoonies but not the other bag and sliced it all and put it all on the racks. Now I got unmarinated mallards/teal/pintail that taste like a turd and spoonie jerky that tastes like a salty dog turd. 

First time trying spoonie jerky, I was told with jerky you couldnt tell a difference. But man, this stuff is gross. Usually the duck jerky turns out good with minimal seasoning/marinade but I think both of these batches are going in the dog's treat jar.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cut the meat off the breast like Scrape said and soak it in italian dressing overnight. Take marinated duck, a piece of onion and an apple slice and wrap with bacon. Grill over mesquite coals. Mmmm Mmmmm Good!


----------

